# Weaning prem babies



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hiya Jeanette ..me again  

I feel a bit unsure as to the best way to wean the young man.

I have been giving him 1 spoon of baby rice for the last few days. How long do I do this for, do I increase the amount    Whats next?

I have my veggies, Annabel Karmel recipe book and pots all ready! Not sure when to introduce them/how often etc etc.

Please help!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

I found this leaflet really useful:

http://www.bliss.org.uk/pdfs/weaning4thweb.pdf

Have a look then come back to me 

Jxxxx


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats a great leaflet. I'll print that off tomorrow. 

In the meantime, when it says increase the amount of baby rice after a few days, how much would you give? 

Alison


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Just increase by 2-3 teaspoons.

If he is having too much he will either be sick or not have as much milk. If he cuts down on his milk relook at how much rice he is having (look at it over 3-4 days to get a better picture as to begin with baby's can reduce milk whilst they are getting used to solids)

Have fun!

Jxxxx


----------

